# حالة شفاء من سرطان الخد الايسر



## شهرزاد زمان (28 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته
تحية طيبة للجميع
هذه قصة لحالة شفاء لسيدة على يد الدكتور محمد الهاشمي

حالة شفاء السيدة بحرية إبراهيم عيد من ورم سرطاني في الخد الأيسر
حاورها:عبد محمد بركو "بحرية إبراهيم عيد" سيدة سورية من قرية كفرنان في محافظة

حمص في العقد الخامس من عمرها، أصيبت بورم سرطاني في خدها الأيسر وعانت منه طويلاً، حيثُ عاشت وأسرتها الوادعة كابوساً مرعباً حوَّل حياتها الريفية الهانئة إلى حزن وألم وشقاء لانهاية له.أخذت ثلاثين جلسة ليزر بلا فائدة، ونصحها الأطباء بعملية استئصال كاملة للفك السفلي دون ضمان لنجاح العملية أو منع انتقال الورم إلى مكان آخر ... وزادت حالتها النفسية والجسدية سوءاً.
ولأنَّ الإنسان محكوم بالأمل لم تفقد السيدة بحرية الثقة بربها الرحمن الرحيم الذي أنجدها بأعشاب الهاشمي فتناولتها، فكان الشفاء الذي مازال يتحدث به أهل المنطقة بأسرها...
وفي الحوار التالي مع السيدة "بحرية" سنقف على رحلتها مع هذا المرض الخبيث ومعاناتها الطويلة... وصولاً إلى تحقق معجزة الشفاء مع أعشاب الهاشمي.

عرفينا على نفسك؟
بحرية إبراهيم عيد ـ قرية كفرنان ـ محافظة حمص ـ الجمهورية العربية السورية ـ 50 سنة.
متى بدأ المرض؟
في عام 2008 تم اكتشاف كتلة سرطانية في باطن الخد الأيسر ولدى الفحص قرر الأطباء استئصال الكتلة وبعد التأكد من كل التحاليل أخذت (30) جلسة ليزر دون أي تحسن، ورفضت استئصال الكتلة لأنها تشوه وجهي.
كيف تعرفتِ على المركز؟
لدى استماعي إلى قناة الحقيقة شاهدت بعض حالات الشفاء فاتصلت بالمركز وأرسلوا لي الجرعة الأولى خلال عشرة أيام.
كم جرعة تناولت؟
ثماني جرعات حتى تمَّ الشفاء التام.

هل هناك تقارير تثبت حالة الشفاء لديكِ؟
نعم
هل واظبتِ على الرقيّة الشرعية أثناء العلاج بأعشاب؟
نعم
بعد هذه التجربة المثمرة في الشفاء...ما رأيكِ بالأعشاب الطبيعية؟
تأكدت من فائدة هذه الأعشاب، ففيها دواء لكل مرض، وهذه رحمة من رب العالمين للناس.
كيف انعكس تماثلكِ للشفاء التام على الأسرة؟
أسرتي وخاصة زوجي وشقيقي الراحل(رحمه الله) وأولادي وقفوا بجانبي وساعدوني مادياً ومعنوياً. وعندما شفيت عاد الفرح إلى الجميع واستقرت أحوالنا النفسية وعمت السعادة في منزلنا وعند الجيران والأقارب والأصدقاء.
هل تشاهدين قناة الحقيقة؟
نعم تشاهد قناة الحقيقة كل الأسرة وخاصة القرآن الكريم ففيه العلاج.
كلمة شكر أخيرة.
أشكر الدكتور محمد الهاشمي على ما بذله من جهود لتخفيف آلام المرضى ومساعدة الفقراء، وأرجو أن يرسل لي جرعة وقائية مجانية(*)كوني فقيرة الحال وهو عوَّد الجميع على جوده وكرمه حفظه الله.
(ملاحظة): أرسل لها الدكتور محمد الهاشمي"جزاه الله خيراً"
جرعتان مجانيتان الثانية وصلتها بعد هذا الحوار مباشرة.

مبروك عليها الشفاء ونتمنى الشفاء العاجل لباقي إخواننا المسلمين​


----------



## رؤية85 (11 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكورة اختي الكريمة على هدا الخبر السار ونتمنى لجميع المسلمين دوام الصحة والعافية


----------



## محمد النـاصر (12 أكتوبر 2011)

*جزيل الشكر

على هذا الطرح الرائع

تحياتي*​


----------

